# No sólo no follan en Tinder, sino que además las tías se ríen de ellos. Cuenta de Twitter que se ríe de los hombres



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

Dos ejemplos, parecen dos tíos que son buenas personas. No son guapos, uno porque parece más mayor e igual tiene pinta de rural y el otro porqué es Calvo.

No estamos hablando de gente que pide tías con tetas grandes o tal, sino gente normal


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (10 Ago 2022)

Si eso lo hacen hombres, esa cuenta estaría ya baneada.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (10 Ago 2022)

Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

Con este no se pueden meter con su factura físico


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (10 Ago 2022)

VROOOOTALES RESPUESTAS:


----------



## LuismarpIe (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151891
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151892
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151894



a ver, con 43 castañazos y 2 criaturas muchas firmaban una foto de verano como esa.

También hay que decir que existen cremas para esas cosas.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Ago 2022)

No tiene apenas seguidores, sus tuits no llegan a nadie. Probablemente sean unas amargadas o estén resentidas, como los tíos que hacen lo mismo aquí en burbuja.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (10 Ago 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> a ver, con 43 castañazos y 2 criaturas muchas firmaban una foto de verano como esa.
> 
> También hay que decir que existen cremas para esas cosas.



Acaso no ves (y sientes la misma repugnancia) que yo?

Mira otra vez:







y dime en que mundo alguien puede “exponer” eso como forma de reclamo.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

A ver no es guapo pero no tiene pinta de tener más de 50 como quiere decir la Twittera. De hecho tiene un cuerpo que parece de un adolescente, eso sí sin estar en forma


----------



## Mirigar (10 Ago 2022)

Por culpa de los hombres que se meten en esas mierdas de apps es que algunas mujeres están como están de actitud.


----------



## LuismarpIe (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Acaso no ves (y sientes la misma repugnancia) que yo?
> 
> Mira otra vez:
> 
> ...



Creo que somos de generaciones muy distintas. Aquí te espero, moreno.

Nadie quiere tener 100 años, salvo el que tiene 99.

Yo ahí veo posibilidades, así te lo digo.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

Ya les gustaría a muchas estar con 60 años como este tipo 



Aunque la foto que se toma es de Gili...


----------



## LuismarpIe (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> A veces se me olvida que no “ves” con quien interactúas en estos pozos de muerda llamados foros, así de feto tendrás que ser hijo de una mona, la madre que te parió!
> 
> Espero que tengas la picasso blanca, o su sustituto natural el Sportage blanco.



Cuando llegues a los 50 me lo cuentas. Y para tu información, no tengo una picasso blanca, tengo un clio familiar. Listo, que eres un listo. Blanco, eso sí.


----------



## Chocochomocho (10 Ago 2022)

Menuda escabechina a betas y pacos derroidos dando vergüenza ajena. A ver si se suman y hacen espabilar algo el blandenguerio.


----------



## Funci-vago (10 Ago 2022)

Parecen unas taradas random, que no se llevan mucho con alguno del ático.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Carrus Magníficus (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151892
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151894



Te digo lo que veo:

*estrías de parto*. Por ser vasca, intuyo que una larva. Padre desconocido. Un recogedor de nueces. Un aizkolari. Un duende del bosque. Una roca...
en un *estado avanzado de edad*, en el que la piel no se retrae a su estado natural por carecer de elasticidad.
*pies de vieja*. Por estos tres puntos no le pongo menos de 37 primaveras a la criatura.
la pose es de quien quiere *disimular lorzas. Gorda natillenta* derritiendo en un agujero del norte cualquiera. Problemas de autocontrol con el alimento. Problemas con la comida. Problemas para quien se la adjudique.
ese ángulo de foto intenta otorgarle mayor metraje que los seis palmos generosos que levanta. *Bigo. Paticorta*.
Ese piercing es la guinda del *locadelpapismo*.
Producto sobrevaloradisimo. No vale ni el tiempo que he gastado en describirla. Un ojo experto ni se detiene diez segundos en semejante estropicio.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Ago 2022)

Pues cuenta de charos resentidas con mas kms que un ford escort , hay que seguir ignorandolas


----------



## Avioncito (10 Ago 2022)

Se pensarán ellas que nos vamos a pelear por semejantes esperpentos de mujeres.

Sola y con la cabeza reventada contra un bordillo, quiero llegar a casa, que ningun chico decente me defienda, que soy empoderada y está mamadou esperándome en casa


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ago 2022)

El deporte nacional de las mujeres, humillar a los hombres.

Y los onvres encantados, que se ponen a la cola


----------



## Pabloom (10 Ago 2022)

Que se jodan por meterse en esas apps que sólo sirven para endiosar a petardas


----------



## Kbkubito (10 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Con este no se pueden meter con su factura físico



Que esperas de unas lesvianas taradas?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Ago 2022)

Pero las del vermut no eran bollers?


----------



## CuervoDrogado (10 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El deporte nacional de las mujeres, humillar a los hombres.
> 
> Y los onvres encantados, que se ponen a la cola



Y esta totalmente normalizado , pedazo de hijos de la gran putas y las putas cerdas de mierdas estas tambien


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## Leopoldo (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151892
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151894



Buenas estrias. De ponerse de chistorra y pintxos y en primavera pasar más hambre que el perro de un ciego para lucir piericng modelno en la Concha (de tu madre!)

PD: coñocalba no gostar. Derroicese.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dos ejemplos, parecen dos tíos que son buenas personas. No son guapos, uno porque parece más mayor e igual tiene pinta de rural y el otro porqué es Calvo.
> 
> No estamos hablando de gente que pide tías con tetas grandes o tal, sino gente normal



Luego llega un calvo polludo con pasta como mi jefe CEO top de banca, y se las tiene que quitar a paladas el hijodeputa


----------



## LuismarpIe (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Habla con este tipo @LuismarpIe



ya he dicho que yo le daba. Y cuando lleguéis a mi edad, vosotros también. Poco hambre habéis pasao!! follamodelos!!!



Y no tiene 37, tiene 43


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

Up


----------



## zeromus44 (10 Ago 2022)

Foto de la charo que lleva la cuenta no hay, ¿No?


----------



## Menchi (10 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Que se jodan por meterse en esas apps que sólo sirven para endiosar a petardas



El problema es que no han hecho ni les han dicho nada.

Sencillamente están cogiendo las fotos del perfil de esos que le salen y empiezan a reirse por defectos que ellas les encuentran. Nada más. Y lo comparten en redes sociales porque hoy día todos tenemos que aguantar cualquier ocurrencia de cualquier tarado porque lo tiene a dos toques de pantalla.

La verdad es que tienen que tener un gran vacío y/o ser unas grandísimas hijas de puta para entretenerse de esa manera porque parece que eso es lo que las alimenta para levantarse un día más y echarlo sin que le entren ganas tirarse por la ventana.

Diría que me dan asco y pena pero la verdad es que preferiría que se tiraran por la ventana, sí.


----------



## Shudra (10 Ago 2022)

Que esto os sirva de lección.
A las mujeres se les impone el casamiento, no se las conquista.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (10 Ago 2022)

Por menos he visto a hombres baneados de Twitter.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (10 Ago 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> El problema es que no han hecho ni les han dicho nada.
> 
> Sencillamente están cogiendo las fotos del perfil de esos que le salen y empiezan a reirse por defectos que ellas les encuentran. Nada más. Y lo comparten en redes sociales porque hoy día todos tenemos que aguantar cualquier ocurrencia de cualquier tarado porque lo tiene a dos toques de pantalla.
> 
> ...



Cuando luego un carbo se las esta follando, se ríen de el, luejo? O se agachan a comerle el escroto peludo?


----------



## Pabloom (10 Ago 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> El problema es que no han hecho ni les han dicho nada.
> 
> Sencillamente están cogiendo las fotos del perfil de esos que le salen y empiezan a reirse por defectos que ellas les encuentran. Nada más. Y lo comparten en redes sociales porque hoy día todos tenemos que aguantar cualquier ocurrencia de cualquier tarado porque lo tiene a dos toques de pantalla.
> 
> ...



Nop. El problema es que ellos están ahí por algo y ese algo pasa por subirle el ego a la fauna de orcos que pulula por esas apps y cuyo único mérito es tener coño. Una tía decente no se muestra cual mercancía al mejor postor, eso tiene un nombre (puta) y un tío que se viste por los pies no es un puto huelebragas rogando por que una tipa a la que ni conoce le preste un segundo de atención. Anda y que se jodan, poco les pasa por mamarrachos arrastrados. Por culpa de gentuza sin orgullo como ellos, mandriles que piensan con la polla, estan las tías que se creen diosas del Olimpo, aunque sean auténticos cancros infollables.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

El problema es que ellas se creen infinitamente más bellas que estos tíos. universos paralelos y opuestos


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Ago 2022)

Vaya panda de, de, de... Las tías no quieren eso, hombre. Uno es el que es. El otro día... me voy a quedar callado. Encima la gachí guapa, cuerpazo... Quillo, que estoy casado. Yo no me juego nada, ni tengo ya edad para andar como si tuviese 20. Es que no tengo ni ganas, de lío me refiero. De folleteo todo el que quiera. Mi mujer ha salido unos días y le dije esta mañana que la tenía como el palo de un pico, que a su esposo no se le desatiende en una en una necesidad fisiológica. Se lo dije de cachondeo, pero si que la tenía...

Encima ahora no me tomo la pastilla de la tensión y me estoy pimplando todas las litronas que quiero. Todo el día enganchado al biberón.

Dice: No estarás bebiendo mucho, no? Y claro, yo le digo que no... Más que los peces en el río... Beben, beben y vuelven a beber...


----------



## NetWatch (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> VROOOOTALES RESPUESTAS:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151895
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151896
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151897



Está la señora como para ir sacando defectos a los demás.


----------



## Knightfall (10 Ago 2022)

Que siga rabiando la charo HIJADELAGRAN PUTA, ojalá los agraviados se enteren de esto y la denuncien por HIJA DE PUTA


----------



## Maestro Panda (10 Ago 2022)

Buscaba una excusa para hacerme Twitter y denunciar la cuenta a esas arrabaleras me parece una buena opción.


----------



## Avioncito (10 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El deporte nacional de las mujeres, humillar a los hombres.
> 
> Y los onvres encantados, que se ponen a la cola



Jajajajaajaj de encantados nada, solo me arrodillo ante Dios y antes mis padres, a mi padre ya no lo tengo.


----------



## Shugo (10 Ago 2022)

Yo triunfo en Tinder con la siguiente presentación.
Empresario español. Divorciado sin hijos busca una compañera divertida e inteligente para salir a paseos, viajes, conciertos.
Y pongo foto del pasaporte, lo único es que vivo en México y a ustedes no les funcionaría.
Al final siempre escojo a la de las tetazas aunque sea una amargada


----------



## jiren (10 Ago 2022)

Las vermu esas no son las que se inventaron una agresion en una discoteca y las pillaron las camaras?


----------



## M.Karl (10 Ago 2022)

Hombres, respetaos más. Se puede vivir sin meterla en un chumino mugriento.


----------



## Murnau (10 Ago 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Te digo lo que veo:
> 
> *estrías de parto*. Por ser vasca, intuyo que una larva. Padre desconocido. Un recogedor de nueces. Un aizkolari. Un duende del bosque. Una roca...
> en un *estado avanzado de edad*, en el que la piel no se retrae a su estado natural por carecer de elasticidad.
> ...



Magistral análisis. El gustazo que me voy a dar cuando llegue la gran sustitución, tanto para charos como betas.


----------



## Charo afgana (10 Ago 2022)

Más se deberían de reír de los betazos subnormales,

estos son los verdaderos culpables de la charocracia en España.

*BETAZOS*
*HIJOS-DE-LA-GRAN-PUTA*
*TODOS*


----------



## Murnau (10 Ago 2022)

jiren dijo:


> Las vermu esas no son las que se inventaron una agresion en una discoteca y las pillaron las camaras?



Esos bichos, si.


----------



## Euron G. (10 Ago 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Gorda natillenta



¿Esto quiere decir que se pone fina de natillas La Lechera?


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (10 Ago 2022)

La cuenta seguramente esté hecha por tios incels o petardas feministas. Son los dos colectivos que más tienen la manía de creerse superiores a los demás, cuando realmente son ellos los que son mierda.



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero las del vermut no eran bollers?





Kbkubito dijo:


> Que esperas de unas lesvianas taradas?



LOL he acertado, feministas lesbianas. Si es que no falla, siempre son o feministas zumbadas de la cabeza o incels de mierda los que hacen estas cosas por internet.


----------



## Itanimulli (10 Ago 2022)

Que se burlen del físico cuando todas las fotos de ellas son estratégicas, con maquillaje, filtros... Además de que el físico deberían ponerlo ellas y a esas edades solo queda celulitis, microquimerismo y resentimiento.


----------



## 121 (10 Ago 2022)

Lo peor es que ese listón ultra alto donde hasta los semi chads como el de las gafas de sol son motivo de burla es el que tienen la mayoría de chortinas hasta los 30-35. Mientras que nosotros nos follaríamos a una abuela ellas ELIGEN Y DESCARTAN. ejerciendo el rol natural que la sociedad había adaptado a la pareja tradicional. Es que en ningún momento de la historia la hipergamia ha estado tan magnificada como ahora. Ya que antes competías con los hombres del pueblo, después con los hombres de la ciudad y ahora con todos los hombres de la puta región, país o incluso extranjero

Malos tiempos para ser hombre. Y es sólo uno de los muchos aspectos en los que tener pene te pone en desventaja brutal


----------



## Topacio (10 Ago 2022)

El nivel está como está, que le vamos a hacer.
Pero tampoco es excusa para exponer imágenes personales de alguien sin su consentimiento, a pesar de que aquí hacemos lo mismo (aunque nosotros criticamos el mensaje y no ponemos la foto de la cara de la persona en cuestión)
El caso es que esto les va a explotar, tarde o temprano exponer tantas fotos, alguno la ve, denuncian unos cuantos y las tias reciben su merecido, que no les saldrá barato.


----------



## Azrael_II (10 Ago 2022)

jiren dijo:


> Las vermu esas no son las que se inventaron una agresion en una discoteca y las pillaron las camaras?



Creo qué si.

Tienen pocas seguidoras pero arman jaleo


----------



## Cuncas (10 Ago 2022)

El futuro de todas ellas...

*"Hallan el cadáver putrefacto de una anciana en Madrid devorada por siete de sus gatos, cinco de los cuales estaban ya muertos"*










Hallan el cadáver putrefacto de una anciana en Madrid devorada por siete de sus gatos, cinco de los cuales estaban ya muertos


La Policía Nacional encontró el pasado lunes por la tarde en el número 5 de la calle San Cugat del Vallés del distrito de Fuencarral (Madrid) el cadáver podrido de Clara Inés...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ex pepito feliz (10 Ago 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> El problema es que no han hecho ni les han dicho nada.
> 
> Sencillamente están cogiendo las fotos del perfil de esos que le salen y empiezan a reirse por defectos que ellas les encuentran. Nada más. Y lo comparten en redes sociales porque hoy día todos tenemos que aguantar cualquier ocurrencia de cualquier tarado porque lo tiene a dos toques de pantalla.
> 
> ...



Joder, parece mentira que no conozcas a las mujeres.
son todas unas hdp sin excepción.

ademas, son de las que sonrisa de frente y puñalada por la espalda si no les caes bien.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (10 Ago 2022)

Qué elegancia que gastan las miembras de la sororidad
Ésas son las que entran en burbuja y ponen a parir a los todos los hombres porque tres chalados escriban tonterías en mayúsculas...
Lo más descacharrante de todo esto es que se descojonan de señores de 40-50... cuando habrá que verlas con 40-50 a ellas. Se lo van a pasar pirata de verdad.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151892
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151894



G000000000000d pieces


----------



## Culozilla (10 Ago 2022)

A mí me parece bien que los humillen de esa manera por dos motivos:

1. Porque esos betazos se han metido voluntariamente en una red social creada únicamente para subirle el ego a unas locas derroidas.

2. Porque el hecho de que esas tías se dediquen a humillar a estos betazos, demuestra lo tremendamente tristes que son sus vidas. Ninguna mujer que yo conozca JAMÁS se dedicaría a tales actividades; primero porque saben que eso es una canallada; segundo, porque tienen muchísimas cosas más que hacer que dedicarse a comportarse como basura.

Esa cuenta de Twitter dice mucho de quienes son las que la llevan y sus amigas: personas muy infantiles, muy amargadas, con muchísima ira y posiblemente depresivas.


----------



## abbadon15 (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151892
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151894




Que relajadas viven desde que se dejó la caza de cetáceo


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Ago 2022)

Aquí están proyectando de mala manera.

Taluecs.


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Ago 2022)

jojojoj que mala baba


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (10 Ago 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


>







@AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS


----------



## birdland (10 Ago 2022)

Si no tienes 200 euros para irse de putas, hasta las tías del tinder los desprecian ....o alguien se va a follar con un orco , encima con larvas e ínfulas de ser única , sin ser gratis ?


claro que hacen el ridículo


----------



## eljusticiero (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tzadik (10 Ago 2022)

Locas que no las quiere nadie, solo para usarlas de cubo de semen para aliviar huevos, mostrando su resentimiento. 


Infelices, incapaces de formar una familia.


Estas redes sociales son obra de satan, hedonismo, lujuria, en busca de fornicacion donde sólo encontrarás rameras que tratarán de llevarte p9r el mal camino, apartabdote del cristianismo, no te darán hijos, ni felicidad. Esta sociedad DA PENA por parte de hombres y mujeres


----------



## M4rk (10 Ago 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Menuda escabechina a betas y pacos derroidos dando vergüenza ajena. A ver si se suman y hacen espabilar algo el blandenguerio.



El problema no es ese (que hagan espabilar al blandenguerío, porque eso está bien). El problema es que si esto fuesen hombres hablando de mujeres, el asunto sería trending topic y luego debate en periódicos, revistas y hasta el congreso.

Lo que dice la tía en el OP de "No escondas la CALVA, PUERCO", imagínate el impacto mediático a la inversa con un "No escondas las estrías, PUERCA", por ejemplo. La hostia, tete...

Estoy hasta los cojones de esta doble vara de medir.


----------



## Maestro Panda (10 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, no veo entre los perfiles de los que se burlan a ningún hombre "racializado"; parece que lo de que además de feminazis, maleducadas y amargadas se confirma lo de que son progres.


----------



## greg_house (10 Ago 2022)

Esto es habitual desde hace mucho tiempo. Pero que ya sea de forma publica y a piñon.....


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Ago 2022)

les esta bien empleado, por manginas, un hombre de verdad hoy en dia no se acerca a una mujer ni en pintura...


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

Normal, usar Tinder es de retardeds.


----------



## Culozilla (10 Ago 2022)

*POR FAVOR, POR FAVOR, POR FAVOR*… alguien que tenga Twitter.

Que le escriba una respuesta a su comentario o le mande un mensaje privado, en tono educado, diciendo en tono de pena, que conoce a uno de los que se ríen de él y que tiene asperger, que lo está pasando muy mal poque estaba atado a su madre, quien ha fallecido recientemente. Que es un chico súper bueno, pero que tiene muchísimos problemas y sufre de depresión.

Joder, tíos. Que alguien les mande eso, que quiero ver cómo reaccionan cuando se han estado riendo de una *”presunta” persona vulnerable*. Sería una leccionaka BROTAAAL


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Ago 2022)

Pero si en este foro se hace lo mismo


----------



## Espeluznao (10 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151892
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151894



Esas estrías parecen el delta del Mekong. Qué chungo jaja


----------



## RayoSombrio (10 Ago 2022)

Nada mejor que ignorar a esas hijas de puta. Nada duele mas que ser ninguneado, te quita toda la fuerza. Es una lección que aprendí por las malas y funciona muy bien. Nada de dramas.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (10 Ago 2022)

No follan con omegazos pagafantas de +35 años, como los que lloriquean aquí en Burbuja soltando basura de enfermo mental a ver si le cierran el chiringuito al Calvo.

Quieren un alfota de 21 años que las taladre muy duro y les deje las piernas temblando, y alguna hasta lo consigue.

En serio, si sois gente decente y teneis algo de dignidad no useis esas mierdas.


----------



## Murray's (10 Ago 2022)

Está claro que hay una caceria contra los hombres en general, y contra los blancos en particular...

Feminazis, bolleras, feministas, mujeres en general tienen comida la cabeza, hay como cierta inquina, rencor o lo que sea hacia el hombre

esto va acabar muy mal ...


----------



## Rojelio Medio (11 Ago 2022)

A la gente le parece bien las leyes de este pais, asi que todo correcto. Lo unico que esta prohibido es reirse de una mujer o persona con tara mental.


----------



## Ninguno (11 Ago 2022)

Pues en portada hay ahora mismo un hilo de más de 10 páginas con lo mismo pero poniendo a caldo un perfil de mujer. O sea que vosotros hacerlo bien pero cuando os lo hacen os indignáis.


----------



## Sputnik (11 Ago 2022)

A ver estáis poniendo el ejemplo de lo que es un detritus humano. Esas simias momificadas en vida, no tienen otro pasatiempo, más que reírse de sus semejantes. Os imagináis el tufo a podrido que emanara su corazon?

Morirán envenenadas y roidas como huesos viejos, tiradas en el desierto de su iniquidad. Es para tener pena, no odio.


----------



## eljusticiero (11 Ago 2022)

Ninguno dijo:


> Pues en portada hay ahora mismo un hilo de más de 10 páginas con lo mismo pero poniendo a caldo un perfil de mujer. O sea que vosotros hacerlo bien pero cuando os lo hacen os indignáis.



La diferencia es que la tipa es una empoderada porqueyolovalguista y esta gente pues es gente normal, con más o menos suerte en la vida. 

El problema de la tipa es que exige el oro y el moro, desprecia al 95% de los homrbes que no cumplen sus requisitos, y ella sólo es capaz de ofrecer un coño reseco y caduco.


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Con este no se pueden meter con su factura físico



pues normal,que coño hace poniendo 39,tiene que poner 20 o 25 y verá como le da mas al V xd

vaya ganas de querer estar con mujeres,se está con chavalitas y ya y si no porno y putes,que las aguante su madre


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (11 Ago 2022)

A la cocina zorras.


----------



## Felson (11 Ago 2022)

La tonta dice "no escondas la calva" cuando el tipo no ha puesto acento ni a "después" ni a "se verá", lo que demuestra que él no es calvo, aunque tatuado, y ella sí es estúpida.


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Ago 2022)

Sinceramente Tinder no le veo más que el polvo ocasional y para eso vas pagando.
Para buscar pareja hay otras páginas mejores.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero si en este foro se hace lo mismo



Aquí tienen la decencia al menos de no publicar rostros.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Aquí tienen la decencia al menos de no publicar rostros.



Sera por los memes que hay con fotos de usuarios


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya les gustaría a muchas estar con 60 años como este tipo
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque la foto que se toma es de Gili...



porque critican a este hombre si ni pone requisitos,estas que se piensan que los que tienen mas de 30 ya no pueden buscar ligar o que?

que asco de seres joder,la culpa de todos los huelebragas que las aguantáis


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> porque critican a este hombre si ni pone requisitos,estas que se piensan que los que tienen mas de 30 ya no pueden buscar ligar o que?
> 
> que asco de seres joder,la culpa de todos los huelebragas que las aguantáis



No tiene sentido. Yo apuntaría a instancias más altas. Las mismas que te piden un consentimiento firmado ante notario para follar.

No olvidemos que parte de la Agenda 30 es destruir las relaciones hombre-mujer.


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> No tiene sentido. Yo apuntaría a instancias más altas. Las mismas que te piden un consentimiento firmado ante notario para follar.
> 
> No olvidemos que parte de la Agenda 30 es destruir las relaciones hombre-mujer.



todo esto es culpa de los arrastraos de toda la vida que se matan para que no le deje la tía

así es como luego tratan a los demás porque ese arrastrao haya tragado con todo

yo no paso ni 1 por eso nunca he querido tener novia,les decía de venir a mi casa a follar de joven y luego putas cuando ya no lo soy

aguantar a una mujer eso es peor que morirte,de jóvenes todavía tienes la excusa que gustan para follar aún con el asco que dan que van de endiosadas,pero luego de los 30????????

eso es peor que la muerte


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Ago 2022)

Pues parece que no son de podemos ya que se ríen del partido y de Sonia Vivas. Parecían visilleras de derecha pero hablan de no sé qué facha ..

Por tanto son del PSOE. No creo que sean muy jóvenes , alguna menor de 30 o de 30, pero la mayoría más de 45 seguro.habria que verlas


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ago 2022)

En España han diseñado las relaciones para castrar a la población. 

LA BOMBA GAY consiste en hacer creer a TODA LA POBLACIÓN , que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante un tiempo mientras dura el calentón .
Son relaciones promiscuas y estériles como las de los gays .

Lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el ano de un travesti o un señor peludo , o el coño de una cabra. Son agujeros que los españoles usan para masturbarse ( para drogarse con la bioquímica relacionada con el ansia sexual ) .

EL FEMINISMO consiste en convertir a las españolas en eunucos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dos ejemplos, parecen dos tíos que son buenas personas. No son guapos, uno porque parece más mayor e igual tiene pinta de rural y el otro porqué es Calvo.
> 
> No estamos hablando de gente que pide tías con tetas grandes o tal, sino gente normal



El reverso tenebroso de los foreros que odian a las mujeres. Debo decir que ellos tienen más razones que ellas.

Esta seguramente sea un hibristofila insatisfecha. Y de eso la culpa la tenemos todos, no sus malas decisiones.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pues parece que no son de podemos ya que se ríen del partido y de Sonia Vivas. Parecían visilleras de derecha pero hablan de no sé qué facha ..
> 
> Por tanto son del PSOE. No creo que sean muy jóvenes , alguna menor de 30 o de 30, pero la mayoría más de 45 seguro.habria que verlas



Lo que está claro es que están ejerciendo una función disuasoria para que los hombres dejen de relacionarse con mujeres.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sera por los memes que hay con fotos de usuarios



Lo cual confirma que no se trata de machistas opresores o incels nuncafollistas sino de frikazos que no tienen ni idea de las consecuencias legales de sus actos. 

Alguien con un minimo de neuronas puede opinar sobre lo que se encuentra en Tinder, siempre que oculte o difumine el rostro para evitar hacer un escarnio público.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Lo cual confirma que no se trata de machistas opresores o incels nuncafollistas sino de frikazos que no tienen ni idea de las consecuencias legales de sus actos.
> 
> Alguien con un minimo de neuronas puede opinar sobre lo que se encuentra en Tinder, siempre que oculte o difumine el rostro para evitar hacer un escarnio público.



Se trata en general de gente con mucho tiempo libre y que son la última mierda del mundo.


----------



## Maestro Panda (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Pues parece que no son de podemos ya que se ríen del partido y de Sonia Vivas. Parecían visilleras de derecha pero hablan de no sé qué facha ..
> 
> Por tanto son del PSOE. No creo que sean muy jóvenes , alguna menor de 30 o de 30, pero la mayoría más de 45 seguro.habria que verlas



En una de las publicaciones celebran un comentario de Anna Prats que afirma seguirlas, así que es posible que sean feminazis radicales terfas del ala dura, por lo que cuadra con lo que dices. Además de que casi todas las que les comentan son de su secta, con el signo feminazi y otras mierdas en su bio.


----------



## Javito Putero (11 Ago 2022)

la mayoria viven de paguitas y de echarles mucho cuento a la vida

con papeles y paguita dice una mamarracha por ejemplo, mas fea que una nevera por detras


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Se trata en general de gente con mucho tiempo libre y que son la última mierda del mundo.



Básicamente lo mismo que quienes llevan ese Twitter.

Ahora bien, los manginas se lo han buscado. Primero por rebajarse a buscar pareja en Tinder, y segundo por buscar hezpañolas.


----------



## Nagare1999 (11 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué esto es distinto a lo que hacéis día sí y día no? Y no vengáis a quejaros como mujeres que si la sociedad esto o lo otro´hablo de manera moral.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> todo esto es culpa de los arrastraos de toda la vida que se matan para que no le deje la tía
> 
> así es como luego tratan a los demás porque ese arrastrao haya tragado con todo
> 
> ...



Está claro que cuando se te acaba el atractivo ya no tiene sentido ir vendiéndose por ahí, por una mínima cuestión de dignidad. Cuando llega el muro o bien putas o emigras directamente, porque la edad y el atractivo son relativos según qué sociedad.

Pero ojo. Que el nuncafollismo hezpañol no sólo lo sufren los maduros solteros, sino hombres de toda edad. Aquí lo explica este tío que al menos tiene la decencia de preservar la intimidad de sus match.


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Está claro que cuando se te acaba el atractivo ya no tiene sentido ir vendiéndose por ahí, por una mínima cuestión de dignidad. Cuando llega el muro o bien putas o emigras directamente, porque la edad y el atractivo son relativos según qué sociedad.
> 
> Pero ojo. Que el nuncafollismo hezpañol no sólo lo sufren los maduros solteros, sino hombres de toda edad. Aquí lo explica este tío que al menos tiene la decencia de preservar la intimidad de sus match.



hostia hay que abrir un hilo de esto xD


----------



## Kuppa (11 Ago 2022)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Para buscar pareja hay otras páginas mejores.



Cuales? Si son todas iguales jaja


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ago 2022)

Kuppa dijo:


> Cuales? Si son todas iguales jaja


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (11 Ago 2022)

Los comentarios son bastante estúpidos, el 90% de los perfiles que comentan no tienen ninguna chicha que sacar, son gente normal con perfiles normales, 

poco curro para recibir visitas, una vaga de solemnidad, sin talento ni gracia para lo que quiere hacer, evidentemente solo un orco pierde el tiempo en estas gilipolleces, un pivon esta a otras cosas.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


>



Entre evangélicos y mormones es raro que haya solteros. Básicamente porque la propia iglesia es una agencia de colocación matrimonial.


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Entre evangélicos y mormones es raro que haya solteros. Básicamente porque la propia iglesia es una agencia de colocación matrimonial.



Las sectas no se mantienen solas


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las sectas no se mantienen solas



En cualquier religión los practicantes están emparejados y casados antes de los 30/35. Y los divorcios suelen ser raros. 

Yo no soy un beato pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.


----------



## kettlebell (11 Ago 2022)

La candela q dice ser feminaziloca seguro q no es uno de vosotros?


----------



## Jevitronka (11 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> En cualquier religión los practicantes están emparejados y casados antes de los 30/35. Y los divorcios suelen ser raros.
> 
> Yo no soy un beato pero al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.



Casado y hartos el uno del otro


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero las del vermut no eran bollers?



Sí, por eso ponen "golesbian" como "hashtag"


----------



## Soundblaster (11 Ago 2022)

todos son risas y jijijaos hasta que publican la cara, la dirección y el tlf de la cerda, XD


----------



## vurvujo (11 Ago 2022)

Shugo dijo:


> Yo triunfo en Tinder con la siguiente presentación.
> Empresario español. Divorciado sin hijos busca una compañera divertida e inteligente para salir a paseos, viajes, conciertos.
> Y pongo foto del pasaporte, lo único es que vivo en México y a ustedes no les funcionaría.
> Al final siempre escojo a la de las tetazas aunque sea una amargada
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152076



Cuando saben cuánto cash sano generas.... chorrean!


----------



## mike17 (11 Ago 2022)

Pues a mi no me hace ni puñetera gracia que se diviertan de nadie. Sino te gusta; pues adios y ya esta. El físico en un relación esta sobrevalorado; y más si va a ser estable. Así algunas se quedan compuesta y sin novio esperando su principe azul; alto, guapo; inteligente; de buena familia; sin hijos aunque tengas 40 años y con rentas superiores a los 40000 euros, como han dicho por ahí. Atrás quedo lo de que sea un buen hombre y trabajador; que me quiera y que yo lo quiera. Así estan los índices de divorcios mas del 50% de matrimonios. Estamos en una sociedad loca.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (11 Ago 2022)

Shugo dijo:


> Yo triunfo en Tinder con la siguiente presentación.
> Empresario español. Divorciado sin hijos busca una compañera divertida e inteligente para salir a paseos, viajes, conciertos.
> Y pongo foto del pasaporte, lo único es que vivo en México y a ustedes no les funcionaría.
> Al final siempre escojo a la de las tetazas aunque sea una amargada
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152076



Es decir, usted vive en Mexico donde el hombre español es considerado un semidios y el estatus social/cash tiene un peso mucho más importante que en España.

No compare churros con manzanas. Estamos hablando del estercolero feminazi hezpañol, no de México.


----------



## gpm (11 Ago 2022)

*A por esas zorras todos a su tuiter ya que somos burbuja y son feminazis y rojas*


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

Shugo dijo:


> Yo triunfo en Tinder con la siguiente presentación.
> Empresario español. Divorciado sin hijos busca una compañera divertida e inteligente para salir a paseos, viajes, conciertos.
> Y pongo foto del pasaporte, lo único es que vivo en México y a ustedes no les funcionaría.
> Al final siempre escojo a la de las tetazas aunque sea una amargada
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152076



porque en méxico tienes mas tías y son mucho mas fáciles

aqui aparte de ser menos gente somos mas viejos en comparación,aquí la media es de 45 años



121 dijo:


> Lo peor es que ese listón ultra alto donde hasta los semi chads como el de las gafas de sol son motivo de burla es el que tienen la mayoría de chortinas hasta los 30-35. Mientras que nosotros nos follaríamos a una abuela ellas ELIGEN Y DESCARTAN. ejerciendo el rol natural que la sociedad había adaptado a la pareja tradicional. Es que en ningún momento de la historia la hipergamia ha estado tan magnificada como ahora. Ya que antes competías con los hombres del pueblo, después con los hombres de la ciudad y ahora con todos los hombres de la puta región, país o incluso extranjero
> 
> Malos tiempos para ser hombre. Y es sólo uno de los muchos aspectos en los que tener pene te pone en desventaja brutal



encima ahora entran millones de extranjeros en edad militar provenientes del 3º mundo además de los guiris

esto en los 80-90 no pasaba,se iban con el mas posicionadito-hijoputa de su curro-barrio y ya

ahora tienen millones a 1 solo click,hasta las gordas asquerosas tienen tíos(negros-panchos) que quieren estar con ellas por no vivir en una habitación con otros tíos


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> les esta bien empleado, por manginas, un hombre de verdad hoy en dia no se acerca a una mujer ni en pintura...



solo por apps para ver si folla o de putes


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ago 2022)

Pero si hacéis vosotros lo mismo en este foro con las mujeres. Que si el muro, esto y lo otro ...


----------



## medion_no (11 Ago 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Pues a mi no me hace ni puñetera gracia que se diviertan de nadie. Sino te gusta; pues adios y ya esta. El físico en un relación esta sobrevalorado; y más si va a ser estable. Así algunas se quedan compuesta y sin novio esperando su principe azul; alto, guapo; inteligente; de buena familia; sin hijos aunque tengas 40 años y con rentas superiores a los 40000 euros, como han dicho por ahí. Atrás quedo lo de que sea un buen hombre y trabajador; que me quiera y que yo lo quiera. Así estan los índices de divorcios mas del 50% de matrimonios. Estamos en una sociedad loca.



En una relacion de verdad hay que aguantar cosas inimaginables. Por eso luego no duran ni 2 telediarios.


----------



## mike17 (11 Ago 2022)

Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Entre evangélicos y mormones es raro que haya solteros. Básicamente porque la propia iglesia es una agencia de colocación matrimonial.



La mujer de un amigo es catolica practicante; muy guapa; con fuertes convicciones religiosas, la conocio en un cafeteria con 28 años, virgen y muy educada, relaciones laborales de profesión. Él; bueno, venía de convivir con otra mujer. Un tio normal con varias novias anteriores. El tio se enamoró de ella y pese al rechazo inicial de la chica, al final la llevo ante el altar; decir que me comenta que llego virgen al matrimonio tras año y medio de noviazgo. Como casados dice que tienen relaciones sexuales con normalidad; unas cuatro veces por semana. Ya tienen un niño. Acaban de hacer el camino de santiago juntos; allí ella le confeso que era el hombre de su vida, y al cenar ella brindo por toda una vida juntos. Menuda mujer; tremendamente atractiva la veo yo y a mi amigo un afortunado


----------



## euriborfree (11 Ago 2022)

instrucciones

Hacemos click en los 3 puntitos






Denunciar el tweet






Iniciamos la denuncia













En mi opinion es una incitacion al odio, no obstante tambien encaja con la segunda opcion, publicar informacion privada






Las opciones son bastante limitadas







No se ataca su identidad 






Si, continuar (a ver donde me lleva)







Agrego contexto adicional













y ya por fin enviamos







Y asi es como se reporta un tweet


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Ago 2022)

A que esperamos para entrar en ese estercolero y ponerlas a caldo???


----------



## Felson (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver no es guapo pero no tiene pinta de tener más de 50 como quiere decir la Twittera. De hecho tiene un cuerpo que parece de un adolescente, eso sí sin estar en forma



El cuerpo, no sé, pero el cerebro, según el mensaje, sí es de un adolescente, aunque, por lo que veo, la mayoría lo son o deberían serlo o lo serán siempre. Por otra parte, lo de ellas, es peor, pues ni siquiera ofrecen nada. Patético todo.


----------



## OvEr0n (11 Ago 2022)

Dejad las rrss, último aviso


----------



## Gorrino (11 Ago 2022)

Cuando haya que entablar combate por un mendrugo de pan en Españistán, ya desearán tener un hombre, el que sea, a su lado.

Esa cuenta es vasca, la gente más subnormal en el país más subnormal del mundo les puedes meter en la cabeza cualquier cosa.


----------



## Sky King (11 Ago 2022)

He investigado y averiguado lo siguiente:

1. La cuenta que publica esa mierda es diferente de la del dúo lésbico conocido como Devermut. Esta es Delvermut.

2. Las lesbianas Devermut dejaron de twittear tras su ridículo en una discoteca. O por lo menos su cuenta de Twitter está inactiva desde entonces:



https://twitter.com/devermut



3. Les hicieron una entrevista en Youtube en la que confirman su ruptura:


----------



## Azrael_II (11 Ago 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> instrucciones
> 
> Hacemos click en los 3 puntitos
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## Sky King (11 Ago 2022)

Creo que la mejor respuesta a esto serí un CSI a las personas que comentan y aplauden esa vomitiva cuenta.

Procedimiento:

1. Buscar perfiles que aplaudan esa bazofia.

2. Buscar su cuenta en Linkedin

3. Enviar mensaje privado por LinkedIn reprochando su actitud y recordándoles que también a ellas las pueden exponer públicamente en un foro como Burbuja.


----------



## Sky King (11 Ago 2022)

Un buen perfil para empezar:



https://mobile.twitter.com/AnnAmnesias


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (11 Ago 2022)

Un aplauso por esas mujeres de izquierdas solidarias, empáticas y que cagan pastel de manzana.


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dos ejemplos, parecen dos tíos que son buenas personas. No son guapos, uno porque parece más mayor e igual tiene pinta de rural y el otro porqué es Calvo.
> 
> No estamos hablando de gente que pide tías con tetas grandes o tal, sino gente normal



Ahora imaginate que se rieran unos hombrea de putaa gordas. Que pasaria??


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Ago 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> La mujer de un amigo es catolica practicante; muy guapa; con fuertes convicciones religiosas, la conocio en un cafeteria con 28 años, virgen y muy educada, relaciones laborales de profesión. Él; bueno, venía de convivir con otra mujer. Un tio normal con varias novias anteriores. El tio se enamoró de ella y pese al rechazo inicial de la chica, al final la llevo ante el altar; decir que me comenta que llego virgen al matrimonio tras año y medio de noviazgo. Como casados dice que tienen relaciones sexuales con normalidad; unas cuatro veces por semana. Ya tienen un niño. Acaban de hacer el camino de santiago juntos; allí ella le confeso que era el hombre de su vida, y al cenar ella brindo por toda una vida juntos. Menuda mujer; tremendamente atractiva la veo yo y a mi amigo un afortunado



Pues yo lo veo con cadena perpetua.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ahora imaginate que se rieran unos hombrea de putaa gordas. Que pasaria??



Pero si ya lo hacemos, ya... y encima social-comunistas:

*Cuando votais PSOE, estais votando esto | Burbuja.info*


----------



## M4rk (11 Ago 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> ¿Por qué esto es distinto a lo que hacéis día sí y día no? Y no vengáis a quejaros como mujeres que si la sociedad esto o lo otro´hablo de manera moral.



Lo dije en otra respuesta pero lo repito: criticar no tiene por qué estar mal porque la crítica (e incluso la humillación) hacen que la sociedad se autorregule, y eso muchas veces es positivo.

El problema no es ese, el problema es la doble vara de medir con la que ellas pueden hacer este tipo de cosas sin mayores repercusiones, pero haz tú lo mismo EN TWITTER pero comentando perfiles de tinder de mujeres y haciendo comentarios del tipo que hacen ellas en este hilo. Te aseguro que en poco tiempo se visibilizan tales tuits y se convierte en trending topic, tú denunciado, doxxeado (encuentran dónde vives, por dónde te mueves y publican datos tuyos) y el tema pasa a redes sociales, influencers con millones de seguidores poniéndote a parir, periódicos, noticieros y revistas hablando de ello, y si me apuras hasta algún comentario, referencia o incluso debate en el congreso relacionado con el tema.

Ese, y no otro, es el problema.

Otra cosa: no se puede hacer equivalencia de influencia social entre este foro de cuatro mataos y tuiter, que es el centro neurálgico de la viralización de mierda sociopolítica.


----------



## Autómata (11 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *POR FAVOR, POR FAVOR, POR FAVOR*… alguien que tenga Twitter.
> 
> Que le escriba una respuesta a su comentario o le mande un mensaje privado, en tono educado, diciendo en tono de pena, que conoce a uno de los que se ríen de él y que tiene asperger, que lo está pasando muy mal poque estaba atado a su madre, quien ha fallecido recientemente. Que es un chico súper bueno, pero que tiene muchísimos problemas y sufre de depresión.
> 
> Joder, tíos. Que alguien les mande eso, que quiero ver cómo reaccionan cuando se han estado riendo de una *”presunta” persona vulnerable*. Sería una leccionaka BROTAAAL



Presupones que tienen algún tipo de empatía.


----------



## Jim-Bo Pellegrini (11 Ago 2022)

La culpa es vuestra y lo sabéis...


----------



## Autómata (11 Ago 2022)

Eso es. Espero que les den un buen susto. Sino es que ya vale todo.



Existencia insoportable dijo:


> Aquí tienen la decencia al menos de no publicar rostros.



Es que hay una gran diferencia


----------



## kron-ragnarok (11 Ago 2022)

Putas siendo ellas mismas.


----------



## djvan (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver no es guapo pero no tiene pinta de tener más de 50 como quiere decir la Twittera. De hecho tiene un cuerpo que parece de un adolescente, eso sí sin estar en forma



No me jodas…

Si es que no pilláis ni las bromas… lo de que no sabe sumar es porque el hombre ese en su descripción busca alguien que le “sume”


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Presupones que tienen algún tipo de empatía.



No la tienen, pero quedarían retratadísimas y hasta las amigas, igual de serpientes que ellas, les darían la espalda por ser gente que se mete con los vulnerables.

Piensa que lo más importante para ellas es su imagen. Y esta quedarían manchadísima de saberse que se han reído de una persona neurodivergente.


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Esa va a cerrar el pico (si es que no se reiría con el tema); pero si fuera un grupo de hombres metiéndose con el físico de varias mujeres de Tinder, montaría en cólera y saldría en todas las noticias como violencia machista.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Ago 2022)

Ya no se ven,

los borraron.


----------



## mapachën (11 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo no se ven,
> 
> los borraron.



Pero con la capturas igual las podemos joder el culo no?

Hijas de puta.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## euriborfree (11 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo no se ven,
> 
> los borraron.



Fue...


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero si hacéis vosotros lo mismo en este foro con las mujeres. Que si el muro, esto y lo otro ...



yo no veo que ninguno se ria de tías que busquen pareja o conocer

si no de las que ponen tienes que ser alto-guapo-ganar 3.000€-carrera-idiomas...y esto siendo una señora de 40 que a esa edad ya NO se es atractivo por mucho maquillaje-ropa-peluquería y cremitas,a los 35-40 ya estás enmurada,a no ser que busques uno de 50-55

un tío solo con que trabaje y cobre 1.000€ ya tiene acceso a putas y con 30€ folla que es lo que se busca y si no porno que es gratis


----------



## GordoFanegas (11 Ago 2022)

No me extraña que cada día haya más gayers con estos bichos del "sexo opuesto" lampando por ahí


----------



## Autómata (11 Ago 2022)

Es que además eran perfiles normales, lo fundamental del tema es que estaban vulnerando la intimidad de la gente publicando sus caras para hacer sangre, sin eso serían post totalmente irrelevantes porque no tenían ni gracia ni sentido.

Yo si recopilara las brutalidades que me he encontrado en esas RRSS tendría para escribir un libro, y sin mostrar ninguna cara. Lástima que no lo hiciera.


----------



## Karlb (11 Ago 2022)

¿Cuántas pastillas se tomará al día esa zorra para mantenerse medianamente estable?


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (11 Ago 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Contraataco con puvis premium Vasco!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151892
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151894




estas tumbada guarra

ponte de pie y la barriga se te cae


----------



## proctalgiafugax (11 Ago 2022)

Joder pero si nosotros hacemos lo mismo con ellas, no entiendo los lloros. Hombres y mujeres nos cachondeamos unos de otros, desde siempre.
Creo que en alguna parte de vuestro ser las tenéis en un altar por eso os duele.
Igual que nos cachondeamos unos de otros...


----------



## Gorrión (11 Ago 2022)

Hands Off Venezuela dijo:


> Para una cuenta que hay que os suelta la verdad a la cara os indignáis. Tipo que va dando laikitos, matches y follows = subnormal del que reirse. Tipo que +30 años va buscando relaciones y noviazgos = subnormal del que reirse mucho. Tipo que encima las pretenderá buscar solo mayores de 18 (el 99,99%) = subnormal extremadamente risible al que ellas desprecian con toda la profundidad de su ser y no merece otra cosa salvo lo malo.



Nosotros no sabíamos la verdad, ahora he abierto los ojos.

¿Qué cojones quieres justificar?


----------



## Lain Coubert (11 Ago 2022)

Un hamijo de una de ellas...


----------



## Soy forero (11 Ago 2022)

Cuando se imponga la sharia en España a ver quién se ríe


----------



## theelf (11 Ago 2022)

Estos hilos sin capturas....


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Ago 2022)

No sé porque le dais importancia a estas taradas,

en otros tiempos estarían encerradas en un manicomio o las tendrían cuidando a 5-6 zagales, limpiando el corral y el lomo curtido a correazos,

son personas defectuosas, escoria, su valor en todos los sentidos es cero,

es como si estuviera hablando el tonto del pueblo en mitad de la plaza,
eso son las RRSS,

lo mismo aplica para todas las "feministas",
algunas las tenemos en el foro o incluso tienen cargos públicos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Ago 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152547



Es que estas que se quejan de calvos, gordos, granudos, luego en dos años las ves follando precisamente de lo que se quejan y llamándoles cariñito, mientras lamen falo y huevos peludos. Uno es viejo ya.


----------



## Pabloom (11 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152534
> 
> 
> Un hamijo de una de ellas...




DIOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! QUE PUTO ASCAZO ME DAN LOS PUTOS ARRASTRADOS ¿CÓMO SE PUEDE SER TAN GUSANO????

pero de verdad esta gente estan tonta como para pensar que va a follar con estas tipas sólo por ir de aliade? 

Ojalá les viogenizen hasta el tuétano, a ver si así espabilan.


----------



## REDDY (11 Ago 2022)

Yo por eso jamás le he entrado a una tía en una discoteca ni en sitios donde vayan junto a su grupo de amigas.
Las tías cuando van en grupo suelen sacar su lado más cruel e hiriente, y si encima van desinhibidas con alcohol en vena, peor aún.
Y lo mismo digo para foros femeninos, todas las foreras hacen piña y se ponen a cotillear y despotricar sobre tíos, y lo que me he dado cuenta en esos casos es que ellas sólo respetan a un tío cuando está bueno, sino es el caso llegan las burlas a su aspecto, motes, ninguneos, etc.
Cuando ven un tío bueno, los comentarios que sueltan son igual de descarados o incluso más que cuando un grupo de tíos habla de una buenorra.

Yo esto lo he observado en foros donde el 95% eran mujeres, y cotilleaban sobre realitys estilo mujeres y hombres y viceversa, gran hermano, etc.

También es que para encontrar mujeres que valgan la pena y no sean tan superficiales, hay que saber donde buscarlas.
En Twitter, en foros de reality shows, en Cotilleando, etc. vais a encontrar un montón de descerebradas, superficiales y empoderadas. En las discotecas y mundo de la noche es parecido, las ves y te alegran la vista, a veces te zorrean y puedes sacar alguna noche de diversión o un rollete pasajero, pero también por norma general superficiales y empoderadas a más no poder, y si eres calvo, bajito o regordete ni se te ocurra hablarles o se te van a reír en la cara...

La culpa de todo la tienen la gran legión de pagafantas que se arrastran tras ellas, da igual él físico que tenga una tía que va a tener pagafantas endiosándola y haciéndole creer algo que en realidad no es. Pero si ves que te tratan como una diosa sólo por ser mujer, sin que hayas más méritos que simplemente haber nacido con coño... pues si siempre te miman y se postran a tus pies y te tratan como una reina, pues al final te lo terminas creyendo, es normal. Y por culpa de unos pagafantas al final lo pagamos el resto de hombres ese endiosamiento.


----------



## mikiflush (11 Ago 2022)

Luego se preguntarán de qué raza va a ser su próximo gato.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Ago 2022)

REDDY dijo:


> Yo por eso jamás le he entrado a una tía en una discoteca ni en sitios donde vayan junto a su grupo de amigas.
> Las tías cuando van en grupo suelen sacar su lado más cruel e hiriente, y si encima van desinhibidas con alcohol en vena, peor aún.
> Y lo mismo digo para foros femeninos, todas las foreras hacen piña y se ponen a cotillear y despotricar sobre tíos, y lo que me he dado cuenta en esos casos es que ellas sólo respetan a un tío cuando está bueno, sino es el caso llegan las burlas a su aspecto, motes, ninguneos, etc.
> Cuando ven un tío bueno, los comentarios que sueltan son igual de descarados o incluso más que cuando un grupo de tíos habla de una buenorra.
> ...



Es que la culpa es de los betazos pagafantas,

me acuerdo que hace muchos años se puso de moda entre las tías contestar en la disco ante una conversación con mucho ruido de fondo...

"Que la masturbación produce sordera gñé"

A los mongolos les hacía gracia, pero para mí es síntoma de gentuza, en la vida trataría a una mujer desconocida con ese desprecio,

bueno, pues eso, es a día de hoy la española media,
y es lo que se fomenta en la TV, series, cine y RRSS.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (11 Ago 2022)

Entre esto y el atico, que pena a lo que hemos llegado. Este era el plan.

En los 90-00s todo era mas natural y cualquiera ligaba, siempre habia un roto para un descosido. 
Pero bueno, es progreso!


----------



## trellat (11 Ago 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Dos ejemplos, parecen dos tíos que son* buenas personas.*



Pero tontos.
A mi el mero hecho de ponerse a tontear con bigotudas random en un sitio como twitter es de no tener muchas luces.
Bien reido y que espabilen


----------



## M.Karl (11 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152534



¿Qué dice este subnormal?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (11 Ago 2022)

alguien deberia contarle alguna historia sobre uteros secos incapaces de crear vida, ni siquiera malformada, en la sagra
fijo que con eso las derroes por completo


----------



## mike17 (11 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues yo lo veo con cadena perpetua.



Que va; la chica es un encanto y además muy guapa. Jamás le va a ser infiel a su marido; eso está garantizado


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Ago 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Que va; la chica es un encanto y además muy guapa. Jamás le va a ser infiel a su marido; eso está garantizado



Dicen que los mormones pueden tener varias esposas.


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Viejo Novato (11 Ago 2022)

Ayer las denuncié varias veces en twitter por lo que hacen y parece que hizo efecto.


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Ago 2022)

A mi estas zorras me importan una puta mierda, que se follen a sus chuchos apestosos. Lo que me jode es que de mi DINERO, de lo que me roban todos los meses, estas putas cerdas viven y encima emponzoñan lo que pillan. Eso es lo que me jode. Taradas, follaperros, basura. Los moros vais a disfrutarlos pero bien.


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Bueno, las feministas no tienen problema: son lesbianas o bisexuales y si no hay carne para comer, hay pescado. Básicamente de eso es de lo que se trata todo esto:

1. Dividir entre hombres y mujeres a través del miedo.
2. Promocionar el lesbianismo por encima de todo y así se reduce la natalidad.
3. Afianzar el voto en UP/PSOE.


----------



## Marchamaliano (11 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, las feministas no tienen problema: son lesbianas o bisexuales y si no hay carne para comer, hay pescado. Básicamente de eso es de lo que se trata todo esto:
> 
> 1. Dividir entre hombres y mujeres a través del miedo.
> 2. Promocionar el lesbianismo por encima de todo y así se reduce la natalidad.
> 3. Afianzar el voto en UP/PSOE.



Estos trozos de mierda promocionados por el poder Sorosiano no son más que una herramienta para ellos, como las paladas de negros y moros que traen en pateras


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Viejo Novato dijo:


> Ayer las denuncié varias veces en twitter por lo que hacen y parece que hizo efecto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152688



No, Twitter no ha hecho nada. Sencillamente ellas han protegido los Tweets para que solo los vean sus amigas.

Pero he hecho un mini CSI y me queda claro que son usuarias habituales del foro Cotilleando y de edades de 34 para arriba, aprox.

La tal Candela Inés Alegría Manuela Jesús, muy posiblemente sea una de las que llevan la cuenta. Y, bueno, sólo hay que fijarse en las piernas de la colega para entender que es una tarada:



La tía se pasa bastante tiempo en Twitter. Lo significa que, estando en Agosto y sin muchos planes, está bastante sola. Es una resentida que ríe mucho en Twitter y llora más en privado.

No hay guerra que valga. Con ignorar a la basura con taras es suficiente. Ya se mueren solas o con la ayuda de un Musampa,


----------



## la_trotona (11 Ago 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Si eso lo hacen hombres, esa cuenta estaría ya baneada.



Correcto, gentuza de lo más lamentable.


----------



## Menchi (11 Ago 2022)

Pabloom dijo:


> Nop. El problema es que ellos están ahí por algo y ese algo pasa por subirle el ego a la fauna de orcos que pulula por esas apps y cuyo único mérito es tener coño. Una tía decente no se muestra cual mercancía al mejor postor, eso tiene un nombre (puta) y un tío que se viste por los pies no es un puto huelebragas rogando por que una tipa a la que ni conoce le preste un segundo de atención. Anda y que se jodan, poco les pasa por mamarrachos arrastrados. Por culpa de gentuza sin orgullo como ellos, mandriles que piensan con la polla, estan las tías que se creen diosas del Olimpo, aunque sean auténticos cancros infollables.



Pero en las fotos que usan no se ven conversaciones como sí hacen algunas en otras redes como Instagram, por eso me da qué pensar que sólo están pasando el rato viendo perfiles en TInder y están seleccionando a algunos para hacer escarnio de ello en sus redes sociales.

No es que esos hombres hayan hecho o dicho nada. No. Sólo han completado su perfil de Tinder y lo han subido. Y resulta que sólo con eso, ya esa chusma tiene material para poder hacer su basura.

Lo que me da qué pensar que o bien son unas hijas de puta (por descontado) o que no les escribe nadie y tienen que entretenerse con eso. Aunque sea mínimamente, aunque no haya ni siquiera un ápice de interacción, ellas usan esas fotos para echarse unas risas en RRSS y ganarse unos likes, que al fin y al cabo es lo que le dan la vida.

Por mi parte lo único que consiguen conmigo es afianzar mi idea de que ninguna que esté pendiente del móvil gran parte del día merece la pena o darle algo de atención. Todo lo que hace en persona lo hace pensando en los likes que conseguirá cuando comparta lo que sea.

Es lamentable el nivel al que han llegado las relaciones entre hombre y mujer.


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Pero en las fotos que usan no se ven conversaciones como sí hacen algunas en otras redes como Instagram, por eso me da qué pensar que sólo están pasando el rato viendo perfiles en TInder y están seleccionando a algunos para hacer escarnio de ello en sus redes sociales.
> 
> No es que esos hombres hayan hecho o dicho nada. No. Sólo han completado su perfil de Tinder y lo han subido. Y resulta que sólo con eso, ya esa chusma tiene material para poder hacer su basura.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que usan tinder solo para buscar pobres desgraciados.

Entre las que les aplauden las canalladas hay como unos 5 o 6 que son lesbianas o lo parece al estar retweetando comentarios del palo ”hay que acabar con la heterosexualidad sea como sea”; ”los hombres son todos unos violadores, sin excepción”. ¿Tú crees que alguien así va a entrar a Tinder para buscar pareja masculina?

Son un grupo, a lo sumo, de 8 proto-charos que han entrado ya en la espiral de la derroción. Estoy hablando de tías que tienen más pelos en las piernas que muchos de nosotros (hay fotos) y que, ni se cuidan ni se arreglan porque odian a los hombres, y odian a los hombres porque ninguno quiere nada con ellas porque no se arreglan ni se cuidan.

Pero yo estoy seguro de que son bolleras que siguen la técnica lamentable de hacerse pasar por mujeres heterosexuales feministas que están “escarmentadas“ de los hombres. De ese modo crean empatía hacía las otras foreras de Cotilleando, les hacen creer que son como ellas y, cuando han conseguido su amistad y su confianza, les tiran la caña. Pero siempre después de haber estado bombardeándolas con propaganda anti-hombre y lésbica. 

Es una técnica que he visto ya unas cuantas veces en los últimos años.

Seguramente se montan lesbo-orgías cuando ya no pueden más en su desesperación sexual. Pero, a pesar de lo que digan, no creo que les sea de demasiado gusto comerse un coño sucio, peludo y maloliente.


----------



## Menchi (11 Ago 2022)

Tik Tok e Instagram está lleno de vídeos de mujeres poniendo a parir a los hombres. Muchas veces cruzando la línea rojo para considerarlo delito de odio. Pero aquí no pasa nada. SIguen subiendo vídeos y vídeos descargando su odio, insultos y frustración sobre la generalidad de los hombres pero ahí están recibiendo likes por cientos.

Y ellas que funcionan como una mente colmena, al final todas odían a los hombres en mayor o en menor medida pero como está tan extendido, como no reciben nunca un reproche ni una sanción, es más, sabe que se les premia a media que van subiendo el nivel de su odio, que ninguna de ellas se siente mal con eso. TODAS lo ven como algo normal.

De hecho, eso de "Algo habrá hecho" se lo escuché a alguna cuando hay noticias de que una mujer mató al marido o le cortó la polla... "Algo habrá hecho" dicho mientras se ríen o lo apoyan.

Para mí es imposible no pensar que una mujer que hoy me dice que me quiere, cuando le tocan las teclas apropiadas, el día de mañana puede coger un cuchillo mientras duermo y cortarme el cuello. Total, ella lo sentiría como que lo ha tenido que hacer, que era lo correcto.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Ago 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Lo que me da qué pensar que o bien son unas hijas de puta (por descontado) *o que no les escribe nadie* y tienen que entretenerse con eso.



Estoy seguro que les escriben cientos, ese es el problema, cualquier pedorra es bombardeada por pagafantas a un nivel que ni imaginas.

Una vez me hice un perfil fake con fotos de una petarda cualquiera,
es alucinante la cantidad de mensajes, likes, etc que llegaron,
me dediqué a trolear a lo bestia con frases estilo...
"Calvos no"
"Gafas de sol? Seguro que eres bizco"
"Vaya basura de moto, seguro que eres pobre"

Aún así seguían arrastrándose.

Invito a que todos los que usan esas páginas de ligue a que hagan el mismo experimento,
para comprobar a lo que se enfrentan.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ago 2022)

Veo borrado de tweets masivo en 3 semanas...


----------



## Linterna Pirata (11 Ago 2022)

Oh no, el karma ha actuado


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Oh no, el karma ha actuado



Espero que sea grave.


----------



## El_Dioni (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (11 Ago 2022)

Linterna Pirata dijo:


> Oh no, el karma ha actuado



Esas piernas son de una VIEJA y panchita por como se expresa, queda claro el motivo de tener ese odio dentro,...


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> yo no veo que ninguno se ria de tías que busquen pareja o conocer
> 
> si no de las que ponen tienes que ser alto-guapo-ganar 3.000€-carrera-idiomas...y esto siendo una señora de 40 que a esa edad ya NO se es atractivo por mucho maquillaje-ropa-peluquería y cremitas,a los 35-40 ya estás enmurada,a no ser que busques uno de 50-55
> 
> un tío solo con que trabaje y cobre 1.000€ ya tiene acceso a putas y con 30€ folla que es lo que se busca y si no porno que es gratis



Aquí se ríen de todo tipo de tías, llaman viejas a las que pasan de 25 años y gordas a las que tengan un kilo de más. Aquí se critica TODO de cualquier mujer, no solo las que buscan pareja. Se quejan de las "lorealistas" pero ellos son también exigentes follamodelos.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2022)

El Karma vacunil le llegará a la rata esa.


----------



## Viejo Novato (11 Ago 2022)

Esta madrugada denuncié como 30 capturas que publicaron.
Y me alegra mucho que ya no puedan hacer escarnio tan público.
Todo tiene un límite y estas niñatas se estaban pasando 3 pueblos (Quien se ríe de los mayores por su edad, suelen ser críos)


----------



## mapachën (11 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Estoy seguro que les escriben cientos, ese es el problema, cualquier pedorra es bombardeada por pagafantas a un nivel que ni imaginas.
> 
> Una vez me hice un perfil fake con fotos de una petarda cualquiera,
> es alucinante la cantidad de mensajes, likes, etc que llegaron,
> ...



Amén, yo no he hecho ese experimento, pero una compi del curro me dejo el teléfono para hacer una llamada, batería muerta, y no sé porque acabe en una App de esas que tenia abierta... y si no había más de 100 conversaciones que ni había mirado, no había ninguna.

Olvidaros de esas apps, el que quiera algo serio que se apunte a una agencia matrimonial, el resto prepago.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Aquí se ríen de todo tipo de tías, llaman viejas a las que pasan de 25 años y gordas a las que tengan un kilo de más. Aquí se critica TODO de cualquier mujer, no solo las que buscan pareja. Se quejan de las "lorealistas" pero ellos son también exigentes follamodelos.



eso no es solo aquí,es así desde que vas al colegio

una gorda sexualmente atrae 0,lo mismo que un gordo

y si encima de gorda va pidiendo apaga y vamonos

lo mismo que una enmurada de 40 pensándose que es la única mujer en el mundo o algo 

las mujeres no se que tenéis en la cabeza la verdad,serrín o mierda y no va por ti si no en general

en un mundo donde por 30€ te puedes follar mujeres jóvenes con buen aspecto sin ningún requisito mas o ver porno a diario quien coño quiere mover un dedo por ninguna del montón¿?

yo no sé que concepto tenéis de vosotras mismas

eso pues los chavales de 20 que tengan ganas de follar,pasados los 35-40 no mueves ni 1 dedo a no ser que seas un beta o seas un remero por huevos

la mujer solo atrae de los 15 a los 25 y las que están buenas pero no por eso tenemos que matarnos por vosotras,pasamos y listo

fin


----------



## mike17 (11 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Dicen que los mormones pueden tener varias esposas.



Esta es catolica


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Ago 2022)

mike17 dijo:


> Esta es catolica



No has pillado la ironía.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ago 2022)

XRL dijo:


> eso no es solo aquí,es así desde que vas al colegio
> 
> una gorda sexualmente atrae 0,lo mismo que un gordo
> 
> ...



Bien, entonces dejad de haceros las víctimas cuando mujeres son igual de exigentes o superficiales que vosotros.


----------



## XRL (11 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Bien, entonces dejad de haceros las víctimas cuando mujeres son igual de exigentes o superficiales que vosotros.



nosotros queremos mujeres follables y ellas un imperio por ello

no renta,putas y porno y que les aguante otro

las demás mujeres sin atractivo,ahí ya no me meto ya que no me atraen

por lo general los que tienen hijos son los que sus padres tienen pasta para ayudarles en todo o se lanzan a la aventura con otra para tener un piso en propiedad y que pase lo que sea xD


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Ago 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Qué elegancia que gastan las miembras de la sororidad
> Ésas son las que entran en burbuja y ponen a parir a los todos los hombres porque tres chalados escriban tonterías en mayúsculas...
> Lo más descacharrante de todo esto es que se descojonan de señores de 40-50... cuando habrá que verlas con 40-50 a ellas. Se lo van a pasar pirata de verdad.




Se Diran entre ellas que están monísimas de la moneria...


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ago 2022)

¿Personalizar? ¡pero si estoy hablando DE ESTE FORO en el que llevo AÑOS leyendo ciertas cosas!


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ago 2022)

¿Y yo te he faltado A TI al respeto? madre mía...


----------



## Persea (11 Ago 2022)

BOLLO ROJO, responsable del programa educativo de tu hije



https://twitter.com/InsAlegra2


----------



## euriborfree (12 Ago 2022)

Pues resulta que tengo respuesta de Twitter







Para Twitter no hay problema en hacer mofa y escarnio publico de dos hombres. Todo bien, sigan circulando

Eso si, las twiteras han restringido quien puede ver los tweets, ya solo pueden verlos sus seguidores


----------



## Autómata (12 Ago 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues resulta que tengo respuesta de Twitter
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153528
> 
> ...



Tremendo, pues si lo vuelven a subir denuncia a telemáticos o a la AEPD por publicación de datos por internet.


----------



## visaman (12 Ago 2022)

y si la foto de montero y amigas con el niño polla no es un montaje?


----------



## CuervoDrogado (12 Ago 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> Pues resulta que tengo respuesta de Twitter
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153528
> 
> ...



This is spain , aqui la misandria fluye normal


----------



## Chortina de Humo (12 Ago 2022)

Os pongo como curiosidad este reportaje de "la ruta del bakalao"...ni un mazado de gimnasio, ni una polioperada, gente de fiesta, la mayoria hoy serian cuerpoescombro nuncafollista, y tened seguro que si que ligaban, si...


----------



## Autómata (12 Ago 2022)

Viejo Novato dijo:


> Ayer las denuncié varias veces en twitter por lo que hacen y parece que hizo efecto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152688



Vuelven a estar publicados.


----------



## Ciruelo94 (12 Ago 2022)

Joder vaya locas no? Ajjaja


----------



## Diablo (12 Ago 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero si hacéis vosotros lo mismo en este foro con las mujeres. Que si el muro, esto y lo otro ...



Un hombre hace eso en Twitter y le dura 5 minutos la cuenta.


----------



## LangostaPaco (12 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Espero que sea grave.



Espero que no se recupere nunca


----------



## kicorv (13 Ago 2022)

Luego te vas con una chortina cuando ellas cumplen 40 y lloran, como voy a hacer yo.


----------



## kicorv (13 Ago 2022)

Ojo al subser odioso este:


----------



## Diablo (14 Ago 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Ojo al subser odioso este:



Siempre que veáis una tía con su signo del zodiaco en el perfil es una loca del coño de manual. No falla.

No creen en dios pero si en el horóscopo. Espero que el karma llame a su puerta pronto.


----------



## mouse child (16 Ago 2022)

Yo se la he denunciado y además de eso tuve una discusión con la fulana y me bloqueó


----------

